# Wir bewerfen die Dänen



## xbxmxnn (4. Mai 2012)

Heute machen sich die Distanzwerfer des DMV auf zum alljährlichen Länderkampf gegen Dänemark, diesmal wieder bei unseren Freunden in Jütland. Morgen werden die ersten drei Gewichtsklassen geworfen, Sonntag die vierte, und nach den Ergebnissen der ersten beiden Qualis zu urteilen bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass der erste Platz deutsch besetzt wird 

Ein Bericht folgt freilich im Anschluss.


----------



## Fietzer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

packen wir es an....AUF GEHTS DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg !

und Rückenwind natürlich 

Grüsse


----------



## Daniel-93 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Von mir natürlich auch viel Glück. :m 

Und ich hoffe du hältst uns auf dem aktuellen stand.


----------



## degl (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Digges Daumen drück..........#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## White Carp (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Viel Glück ....  und vor allem viel Spaß.

Gruß White Carp


----------



## Fietzer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

ja so mit dem aktuellen stand wird es schwierig, da weder dirk noch ich ein internet-fähiges handy dabei haben. müßt ihr euch bis sonntag gedulden. los gehts.
gruß fietzer


----------



## Daniel-93 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*



Fietzer schrieb:


> ja so mit dem aktuellen stand wird es schwierig, da weder dirk noch ich ein internet-fähiges handy dabei haben. müßt ihr euch bis sonntag gedulden. los gehts.
> gruß fietzer




Ach so, naja gut ist schade aber lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## kerasounta (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

habe das Gefühl das Fietzer die 250 m knackt

Teufelskerl !


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Sodele, wieder zurück, ausgepackt und ausgeschlafen, jetzt ein kurzer Bericht vom 12. Länderkampf Dänemark gegen Deutschland im Distanzwerfen vom vergangenen Wochenende:

Die Veranstaltung war wie immer toll; die Unterkunft okay (eine Jugendherberge, allerdings mit sehr ordentlichem Standard, wie ich finde), das Wetter klasse, zwar kalt, aber trocken und mit einigermaßen konstantem Wind, das Gras auf der Wiese etwas hoch, was tatsächlich einige Probleme verursachte, aber die Wiese selbst riesig und platt, also alles okay.

Wir hatten zwei deutsche Mannschaften, leider musste Horst Engelland kurz vorher wegen Krankheit absagen; so hatten wir eine äußerst starke erste Mannschaft, eine ordentliche zweite, und traten gegen sieben Dänen an (viele der besseren Werfer waren aus verschiedenen Gründen verhindert), verstärkt durch mich (ich bin Mitglied im Dansk Surfcastingklub) bei der zweiten Mannschaft. Die meisten Dänen sind allerdings wirklich Angler, die durch das Surfcasting einfach weiter werfen wollen, und beispielsweise Bent Andersen ist 67 Jahre alt und wirft nun mit zweiteiliger Rute und Pendelwurf, weil er altersbedingt einfach nicht mehr so weit rauskommt mit langem Stock und Überkopf.

Deutschland 1 war äußerst souverän und bei keiner Gewichtsklasse in Gefahr, schon bei den 100 Gramm waren drei Deutsche weit vorn und nur der dänische Meister in der Nähe, aber auch deutlich dahinter; Mike Wulff gelang es leider nicht, bei 100 Gramm auch nur ein Blei ins Feld zu bekommen, was ihn selbst am meisten ärgerte, aber der gesamt guten Laune tat das keinen Abbruch.

Erst bei 125 und 150 Gramm zeigten die deutschen Werfer, was wirklich geht; bei 125 knackte Jan Hinz die 240 Meter, bei 150 Gramm Christoph Fischer, was für ihn einen neuen persönlichen Rekord bedeutete (ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch; starke Leistung!), und schon nach drei Gewichtsklassen war Deutschland 1 uneinholbar vorn.

Abends gab es ein tolles Buffet mit nettem Wein und ein paar nette Getränke bei ebenso netten Gesprächen; der gesellige Teil (nicht nur abends, auch auf der Wiese geht es sehr kameradschaftlich und überhaupt nicht 'kämpferisch' zu, aber das ist fast immer so bei dieser Sportart) steht aber auch im Vordergrund.

Am Sonntag warfen wir noch die 175 Gramm; es war kalt, feucht, wenig Wind, und böse Zungen behaupteten, einige hätten leichte Koordinierungsprobleme, aber das lässt sich schwerlich beweisen und wird bestritten. Auf jeden Fall kamen nicht die großen Weiten, aber dennoch ordentliche Ergebnisse. 

Anschließend fuhren wir zurück in die Herbegre, machen uns frisch und die Zimmer sauber, bevor es zur Siegerehrung kam; bei den Mannschaften war es erwartungsgemäß recht eindeutig; Deutschland 1 siegte deutlich vor Dänemark 1, Deutschland 2 und Dänemark 2. Bei den Einzelergebnissen war es fast ebenso deutlich: vorne drei Deutsche, dabei deutlich Christoph mit einem Schnitt von 230 Metern vor Jan mit 225 Metern im Schnitt, dahinter Frank Mittag mit 222 Metern, dann der dänische Meister Bue Poulsen, der im Schnitt weniger als 23 Zentimeter vor mir als fünftem lag.

Eine nette Besonderheit ist stets die 'Persönliche Bestweiten'-Wertiung; dabei geht man von der alten persönlichen Bestweite als 100% aus, und wer am weitesten darüber liegt, platziert sich am besten - Hintergedanke ist, dass sich die Anfänger und schwächeren Werfer eher verbessern und dann vielleicht auch einmal Preise bekommen, nicht immer nur die eh erfolgsgewöhnten Topwerfer, und tatsächlich, alle drei Preise gingen an Dänen, die sich sehr verbessert hatten, auch besagten Bent Andersen, der sich von 145 auf 158,60 Meter verbesserte. Die Preise waren allesamt gesponsert, der erste erhielt eine zweiteilige Sonik-Brandungsrute, der zweite einen Magnetumbausatz für eine Turniermultirolle und eine Spule Schlagschnur, der dritte eine Halbkilospule Hauptschnur!

Ergo: Es war wieder großartig; die deutschen Werfer, zumindest die vorderen, in sehr guter Form, und es hat einmal wieder viel Spaß gemacht; und natürlich hat der deutsche Coach (ich) die Dänen für 2013 wieder nach Deutschland eingeladen!


----------



## Boedchen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Danke für die schöne zusammenfassung.
Hört sich ja nach einer Menge spass an was ihr da hattet.
Glückwunsch an alle die dabei waren.


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Schöne Zusammenfassung, und auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die dabei waren. #6


----------



## Fietzer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

schöner bericht dirk 
@aki
ist leider nix geworden mit den 250m, aber über die 240,76m bin ich trotzdem sehr stolz. und laut aussage einiger anderer werfer bin ich erst der 2. (zweite) deutsche werfer, der die 240m überworfen hat.
gruß fietzer


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Stimmt so; bislang haben wir an Bestweiten:

einen über 250 Meter (Jan Hinz)

zwei über 240 (Jan, Christoph)

acht über 230 (Jan, Christoph, Frank Mittag, Dirk Christiansen, Stephan Laudage, Mario Reinstadler, Veit Nagorsen, Christoph Kunze)

... und Aufnäher für Bestweiten sind derzeit vorbereitet bis 270 Meter...


----------



## kerasounta (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*



Fietzer schrieb:


> schöner bericht dirk
> @aki
> ist leider nix geworden mit den 250m, aber über die 240,76m bin ich trotzdem sehr stolz. und laut aussage einiger anderer werfer bin ich erst der 2. (zweite) deutsche werfer, der die 240m überworfen hat.
> gruß fietzer



naja, wirfst ungefähr 110m weiter als ich z.Zt.

denke 240meter ist echt Spitzenklasse oder sogar Weltklasse..

guck mal wieviele überhaupt über 240m werfen können und das innerhalb so kurzer Zeit !

weiter so Fietzer

ich traue dir ,wenn auch aus der Ferne, ne Menge zu !

_Hast was im Ei !:q


----------



## angelnmike (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*



Abumann schrieb:


> Stimmt so; bislang haben wir an Bestweiten:
> 
> einen über 250 Meter (Jan Hinz)
> 
> ...



Und einen über 187 hahaha.Ich bin so *******#q.Könnte mir noch in den Arsch beißen.Aber ein schönes Wochenende war es trotzdem.


----------



## xbxmxnn (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Beim allerersten Länderkampf hab ich keine 187 Meter geworfen, und für Dein ersten internationales Turnier war das nicht so verkehrt... ich sach ma... Lampenfieber!


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Das muss man erst einmal schaffen! Gratuliere!


----------



## fisherman' (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wir bewerfen die Dänen*

Tja,Mike. Mit dem geilen Wochenende hast du natürlich Recht,aber abgeloost haben wir Beiden trotzdem!!!
Das nächste mal nehmen wir uns einfach nicht so viel vor.
Vielleicht wird's dann besser....naja schlechter geht ja kaum   .
Henry.


----------

